# Building Tutorials and Links Thread



## yacker

I think in the brief span of time we've had the pleasure of using this section of the forum, we've had quite a few threads pop up with people wondering where they should get started with building guitars. I'm proposing (if there is a Mod willing and able) that we make a sticky thread dedicated to introductory educational material and general resources dealing with guitar building. This way we don't have to sift through loads of "learning how to build" threads if we want to find the name of that particular book or link to "that one" website we can't seem to remember. 

I will start things out. Here are 3 books that I have found particularly useful that have also have been recommended by several other forum members:

Melvyn Hiscock - Make your own electric guitar
Martin Koch - Building Electric guitars
Jim Donahue - Guitars. Design, Production, and Repair.

Here is an amazing site for finding sources of lumber in your local area (if you are in the US or Canada).

Woodfinder :: Find Sources for Hardwood Lumber, Exotic Wood, Veneer, Sawmill Services and Other Woods such as Tonewoods, Recycled Lumber& Salvaged Wood, Carving Stock and Turning Blanks.

Some sites dedicated to selling tools and materials specific to instrument building:

Luthiers Mercantile International, Inc. Guitar Builder Wood and Supplies
STEWMAC.COM : Guitar, Bass, Banjo, Mandolin, Parts, Tools, Supplies, Free Information
Guitar Parts Depot by GPDUSA.COM

A site filled with tutorials and all sorts of reference materials:
Project Guitar.com :: Guitar Project.com

A great site that has helped me learn loads about woodworking, tools, projects, etc. It's not necessarily guitar related, but it has a wealth of information and loads of podcasts explaining things in plain english.

The Wood Whisperer Woodworking Video Podcast and Blog 

This is all I have right now, but I will update when more things come to mind. I'm sure there are several other forum members who could contribute to where they began and what resources helped them along the way, so lets build a list to help each other out. 

Here's the article LMI put together to try and answer the question "What tools do I need to build a guitar?"
http://www.lmii.com/carttwo/Basictools.asp


----------



## mrlespaulman

ooooooooooo

thank you very much


----------



## Rusti

nice thread


----------



## thadood

Wow, it's cool to find out there's a place basically down the street from me that carries exotic woods =0


----------



## yacker

thadood said:


> Wow, it's cool to find out there's a place basically down the street from me that carries exotic woods =0



I envy you, other then the local woodcraft store, the nearest suppliers to me are about 60-70 miles away.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

how to build? take some woods, and a knife, and make one...


I think this will be a good thread ONLY if we share ideas, any idea, we dont need guys saying "bolt on sucks" or "this scale is better" because all are wrongs, every way to build an instrument is valid, even my methods  well...Devries is not a way, but anything else yes


----------



## yacker

MaKo´s Tethan;2012826 said:


> how to build? take some woods, and a knife, and make one...
> 
> 
> I think this will be a good thread ONLY if we share ideas, any idea, we dont need guys saying "bolt on sucks" or "this scale is better" because all are wrongs, every way to build an instrument is valid, even my methods  well...Devries is not a way, but anything else yes



 You always crack me up man. And yes, you are definitely the person who gets to say things like take a knife and make one  

Hopefully none of that sort of favoritism towards certain construction methods would sneak into this thread, assuming it stays around for a while. I really only hope to have a reference thread for people looking to learn new things about the craft, or start learning things in general.


----------



## SD83

MaKo´s Tethan;2012826 said:


> how to build? take some woods, and a knife, and make one...


That's pretty much what people asked me when they saw my first bass  "So you just went into the forest with an axe and butchered some tree or what?"
But you're definitly right. I do not have any links to share right now but:
- if you have no idea what you're doing, it might be a good idea to start with the cheapest stuff you can get and
- if you have any ideas, try them out. A finish involving coffee beans? Fuck yes!


----------



## yacker

Updated with the LMI article about tools needed to build a guitar.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Great idea for a thread! I think the main thing about building and being able to stick with something, coming out with a good product at the end is a willingness to persevere and not make compromises. For example, planing a neck splice dead flat, or the bottom of the fretboard before it's glued together... Not doing so could completely wreck the whole lot. Even if it means honing the blade of your plane every 5 minutes, it's definitely worth it. That kind of thing is vital. Of course there will be mistakes and screw-ups along the way. It's all a learning experience! but it's helpful to get into good habits. 
A 'how hard can it be' attitude is not good... This can lead to underestimating the build time, and is another massive issue in terms of losing steam with a project and letting it fail. 
Hope these words have helped someone!


----------



## gtrbmart

I'm curious as to how much money you have to put down for tools assuming one has none of the tools needed. My grandfather has a lot of old carpentry tools hanging around but there's still a lot of guitar specific tools I would need anyway. Any insight?


----------



## Enselmis

So it appears there isn't a single person who sells wood of any kind in Manitoba... Weird...


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Great thread idea, definately subscirbing to this, thanks guys :-D


----------



## SD83

gtrbmart said:


> I'm curious as to how much money you have to put down for tools assuming one has none of the tools needed. My grandfather has a lot of old carpentry tools hanging around but there's still a lot of guitar specific tools I would need anyway. Any insight?


Depends on what tools he has. As long as you don't plan on becoming a full time luthier, I don't think there are many "guitar specific tools". Look at Mako's build threat, he definitly has none and the end result is like  
I just read the list of basic tools linked to in the first post... and realised that I have one of the tools in the first list (clamps) and less than 5 of those in the second list, but it looks like that lists are more directed towards people who make acoustic guitars. So as we have this threat, what tools are really necessary? Clamps, sanding paper and such stuff is rather obvious, but other than that? For example, you can definitly shape a neck with a rasp & sanding paper instead of a spokeshave, and I've seen perfect PU cavities made with chisels and a hammer instead of a router. Those things might (I have never used them) make things a lot easier, but I think there are hardly any special tools which are really "necessary".


----------



## yacker

Yea, that list definitely is geared towards building acoustics. If we're talking about electric building, there are of course methods and alternative tools etc. Here is a prospective list of power tools though: 

Band saw or jigsaw- for cutting out shapes - ...scroll saw may help but doesn't really seem ideal. 

Drill press - boring out cavities, precisely drilling to depth, accurate placement of holes for tuning heads, etc

Router - refining shapes and cavities to precisely match templates as well as making the truss rod cavity

Table saw - generally useful for cutting lumber and accurately cutting straight lines

Jointer - used for surfacing two faces to create a right angle between them (or just general flattening)

Planer - used for mirroring the flatness of an already jointed flat face opposite to the side you are planing.


This is a very basic list and in no way what's "required" necessarily. There is also an endless list of sanding tools that someone else can touch on if they so choose. The jointer and planer are surfacing tools and most useful if you are buying rough lumber, but they do have some applications in building.


----------



## gtrbmart

I'll have to go through my grandfather's tools sometime and see what I can salvage and go from there, I guess.


----------



## gsus4

Well...here I am showing my age...
If you are not into immediate gratification, and would really like to understand guitar building with a minimum of special tools and expense, see if you can find Irving Sloane's Classical Guitar Building....

Yup, I know...Please read through and then beat me up later.

However there are some things that are integral to building acoustics, hollow bodys, and solid bodies.
Wood is wood, and having fundamental techniques will really save money and time in the long run.

OK, Everybody can blast me now.


----------



## flo

I built my first guitar with a handsaw, a beltsander, clamps and a drill...

I think it's part of the fun to try out some tools, use the ones you find at home. I do so, bought some that I found were useful like a router and go to a carpeter with things that require really pro tools, like cutting wood for a laminated neck. I maybe spent about 80&#8364; on tools or so, and the only real "guitar" tool is a fret file.

Cool thread!


----------



## Daiephir

All in favor of this thread becoming the first lutherie sub-forum sticky *raises hand*


----------



## yacker

gsus4 said:


> Well...here I am showing my age...
> If you are not into immediate gratification, and would really like to understand guitar building with a minimum of special tools and expense, see if you can find Irving Sloane's Classical Guitar Building....
> 
> Yup, I know...Please read through and then beat me up later.
> 
> However there are some things that are integral to building acoustics, hollow bodys, and solid bodies.
> Wood is wood, and having fundamental techniques will really save money and time in the long run.
> 
> OK, Everybody can blast me now.



Haha, not sure what we would blast you about, but that's a book that hasn't been mentioned yet and it must offer some insight we don't already have, so I'm all for the recommendation, thanks. 



flo said:


> I built my first guitar with a handsaw, a beltsander, clamps and a drill...
> 
> I think it's part of the fun to try out some tools, use the ones you find at home. I do so, bought some that I found were useful like a router and go to a carpeter with things that require really pro tools, like cutting wood for a laminated neck. I maybe spent about 80 on tools or so, and the only real "guitar" tool is a fret file.
> 
> Cool thread!



If only I was that adventurous. 
Welllllllllllllllll....my first guitar was made out of a Cheerios cereal box, some scrap cardboard, rubber bands, and thumb tacks. It didn't turn out the greatest,  so maybe I'm a little biased towards doing things by the book this time.



Daiephir said:


> All in favor of this thread becoming the first lutherie sub-forum sticky *raises hand*



I would raise my hand, but I created the thread so my vote has already been cast.


----------



## SD83

@dudeskin: Cost depends on what you want. Under 300&#8364; is possible, but hard and you have to be either doing everything yourself (that includes winding pickups) or buy the cheapest parts available. If you don't pay fortunes for ultra-high-quality wood, I guess one should be able to complete a decent guitar for below 500&#8364;. You can easily spend 1000&#8364; and more I guess. It also costs a lot of time. I'd say it's definitly worth it.
Wood: Just look up what your favourite guitars are made of  But to be honest, I guess all hardwood will work. Some are better, some worse, but they are only a part of the tone, so I guess it's extremely hard to determine how a certain species of wood sounds. +every piece of wood is different.


----------



## yacker

Thanks for the response SD83. I'm gonna add the original question here so it makes a little more sense for someone viewing this specific thread.



dudeskin said:


> Hi all. been hanging my nose over this part of ss.org for a while.
> getting the taste for doing my own 7.
> 
> thing is, i have no idea what where to even start. i could probs make a good start on a body with time etc.
> but necks etc, truss rods and headstocks i have no clue.
> 
> can you guys tell me what ever you can about guitar building (done a quick scan and couldnt find a n00b friendly threads that cover most of it)
> 
> things like what woods are used, how to do neck thru etc.
> how you know what scale to use for what size body etc.
> 
> one day i would love a fanned fret 7, anyone know anything about that?
> 
> what tools you will need?
> some sort of jig or something to hold it all whilst you do stuff i take it??
> 
> what (very genrally) does it cost you to make your own etc?
> 
> hope this hasnt been covered before, if so, can someone point me in the direction, or make it a sticky or something (thought that would be a good idea??)
> 
> cheers
> 
> joe






SD83 said:


> @dudeskin: Cost depends on what you want. Under 300 is possible, but hard and you have to be either doing everything yourself (that includes winding pickups) or buy the cheapest parts available. If you don't pay fortunes for ultra-high-quality wood, I guess one should be able to complete a decent guitar for below 500. You can easily spend 1000 and more I guess. It also costs a lot of time. I'd say it's definitly worth it.
> Wood: Just look up what your favourite guitars are made of  But to be honest, I guess all hardwood will work. Some are better, some worse, but they are only a part of the tone, so I guess it's extremely hard to determine how a certain species of wood sounds. +every piece of wood is different.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stickied.


----------



## benjy

Enselmis said:


> So it appears there isn't a single person who sells wood of any kind in Manitoba... Weird...



yep, windsor plywood in winnipeg. they have a good selection of exotic woods. i buy my ebony from there.


----------



## dudeskin

AWESOME!! 
thanks for the sticky, makes it alot easier for guitar building n00bs like me.

looks like im asking for wood, and tools for crimbo then.lol.

gonna read through this thread now


----------



## dudeskin

so, got myself 
"Melvyn Hiscock - Make your own electric guitar"
started to have a read through it.
even tho i knew it was alot of thought, i didnt even think about some of the stuff that he talkes about.
made me feel realy stupid.
all this angle of the neck stuff and bridge hight so you can have perfect action.
more to read, but getting there.

realy wanted to build a neckthough guitar,
but realisticly, am i biting off more than i can chew?

crimbo list is wood working tools


----------



## yacker

dudeskin said:


> realy wanted to build a neckthough guitar,
> but realisticly, am i biting off more than i can chew?



Just keep reading the book. I'm pretty sure one of the builds he does is a neck through. You should get a fairly good idea of what is involved and be able to gauge whether you'd feel comfortable or not.


----------



## johnythehero

Great thread helps me ALOT but I for a first timer who doesn't have acess to some woulds would you say custom ordering a neck from warmoth or carvin is better then trying/failing at trying to fret you own neck?


----------



## b7string

johnythehero said:


> Great thread helps me ALOT but I for a first timer who doesn't have acess to some woulds would you say custom ordering a neck from warmoth or carvin is better then trying/failing at trying to fret you own neck?



It's certainly easier to get a better result if you buy one from those companies, but I think it would be much more satisfying to try it first. If it goes horribly, then you can always buy one after, but woods and frets are not really that expensive, so its not a huge risk for a very personally rewarding experience.

Also, I found a great site which makes custom necks, for those who are timid and don't want to try it (like myself  ):

SoulMate Guitars Home

Lots of options, and they look like they are pretty good quality.


----------



## dudeskin

good link dude!!!


----------



## Lucas_061287

Holy hell! Want to build a swamp ash body w/ purple heart top and one of those necks w/ purple heart fretboard, black dots, and ebony binding.


----------



## Slofenwagon

Thank you bro because ive always wanted to start making guitars as a hobby, time to put some more time into something i cant wait, thank you again, now the next thread ill need is about how to make amps and pedals, but that'll require more knowledge im guessing


----------



## Dead Undead

Guitar Fetish?

Alexplorer for all your wiring needs.


----------



## MusicMetalHead

DIYstompboxes.com
they got wiring diagrams and lots of helpful info on building stompboxes and amps. I'm gonna see about building a little preamp for home recording on the computer this weekend.


----------



## Toxic Dover

Hey guys, could I get some wood suggestions?

This is going to be my first build, and I'm torn between doing a 6 at first or going straight to an 8 string... I honestly have no real body shape in mind yet (although I know it won't be anything crazy, probably super-strat looking), but I'm going to be in Richmond this weekend, where the closest wood supplier (that I know of) is. Since it's going to be my first build, I'd like to keep it fairly inexpensive, as I don't want to risk messing up a nice piece of wood. However, I do want it to be a decent (aka, I'm not making it out of plywood) guitar. 

Basically what I'm looking for is suggestions on decent, yet budget-friendly wood. I'm thinking some sort of light ash for the body (swamp ash maybe?), but I'm completley clueless on the neck. Any suggestions or points in the right direction would be greatly apprecieated. Thanks guys!


----------



## yacker

Toxic Dover said:


> Hey guys, could I get some wood suggestions?
> 
> This is going to be my first build, and I'm torn between doing a 6 at first or going straight to an 8 string... I honestly have no real body shape in mind yet (although I know it won't be anything crazy, probably super-strat looking), but I'm going to be in Richmond this weekend, where the closest wood supplier (that I know of) is. Since it's going to be my first build, I'd like to keep it fairly inexpensive, as I don't want to risk messing up a nice piece of wood. However, I do want it to be a decent (aka, I'm not making it out of plywood) guitar.
> 
> Basically what I'm looking for is suggestions on decent, yet budget-friendly wood. I'm thinking some sort of light ash for the body (swamp ash maybe?), but I'm completley clueless on the neck. Any suggestions or points in the right direction would be greatly apprecieated. Thanks guys!



Anything that's marketed as "swamp ash" is going to be expensive.....I've seen it sell for 3x the price of something marketed as "ash". If you really want to keep it inexpensive and are just looking to acquire some skills, then it's usually hard to beat the cost of Oak as a hardwood for a neck or something like poplar as a soft body wood. 

It REALLY all boils down to your supplier though. I've purchased poplar for as low as 50 cents per board foot and white/red oak for as low as 80 cents per bd ft. But that's from local guys on craig's list and the lumber still needed to be surfaced and dried a little. If you're buying from a big supplier you'll typically pay much more. Mills and such may sell surfaced wood, or give you the option to have it surfaced for a certain amount of money per bd ft. The wood is also usually dry. 

It all really depends on the tools you have and how much work you're trying to put into making rough wood usable or just having surfaced wood. For what it's worth the old standby is typically hard maple for a neck and mahogany for the body. Neither of which are particularly expensive compared to more exotic woods.


----------



## Toxic Dover

yacker said:


> Anything that's marketed as "swamp ash" is going to be expensive.....I've seen it sell for 3x the price of something marketed as "ash". If you really want to keep it inexpensive and are just looking to acquire some skills, then it's usually hard to beat the cost of Oak as a hardwood for a neck or something like poplar as a soft body wood.
> 
> It REALLY all boils down to your supplier though. I've purchased poplar for as low as 50 cents per board foot and white/red oak for as low as 80 cents per bd ft. But that's from local guys on craig's list and the lumber still needed to be surfaced and dried a little. If you're buying from a big supplier you'll typically pay much more. Mills and such may sell surfaced wood, or give you the option to have it surfaced for a certain amount of money per bd ft. The wood is also usually dry.
> 
> It all really depends on the tools you have and how much work you're trying to put into making rough wood usable or just having surfaced wood. For what it's worth the old standby is typically hard maple for a neck and mahogany for the body. Neither of which are particularly expensive compared to more exotic woods.



Thanks for the info! Maybe I'll stick with the "old standby", then, haha. Expensive isn't what I'm going for; this build is going to be a huge learning experience for me. Depending on how this one goes, I may do another one with higher quality wood. So, I think I'll do hard maple and mahogany. 

The only thing left to decide on is the design. I'm thinking either an 8 string with a body shape somewhat resembling an Intrepid, or a 6 string with a body like a double-cut PRS... I'll post when I've decided. Thanks again!


----------



## Toxic Dover

Okay, so ash body and maple neck it is... I went and picked up some wood today. Now, just to decide on the design of the guitar...


----------



## Gibsonist666

http://www.warmoth.com
i've been looking around on here

the have something that i have found very useful in deciding on a body wood. up top if you go to guitar and then click on body options and then body woods there is a list of woods and how warm or bright they are.


----------



## TeethLikeNathan

Awesome thread!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

How to Create a Sunburst Finish - Fine Woodworking Video

Very good tutorial and site.


----------



## bandinaboy

good tutorial, and very informative, but i felt incredible nervous, with the way he breathed and talked... at least until the end with that witty mandolin joke. haha.


----------



## drenz

That is an excellent video, learnt something new


----------



## Tritono

Im subscribed to this thread. I dont have experience building guitars but since two months Im starting in "refret and leveling frets", something very important to learn to do correctly and accurate. I can recommend the "Fret Basic" DVD of Dan Erlewine. Is a good dvd for fretwork, maybe the better in the market. Some details are missing but you can learn good and useful information. Thanks for this thread and please keep sharing webs and tips!


----------



## rasguitars

Great Idea for a thread.I remember looking for all of this the old fashioned way(without the internet).It is a great tool to have the knowledge of others to speed up the process.But I also think you can learn a lot by just trying your own....let me put it this way....dumb ideas as the schooled luthiers might call them.Leads to innovation sometimes. It's all in what you want out of the craft.Some people are happy with building one guitar and thats it.Some never get enough(like myself).Super cool to start this thread my man.I wish I would have had something like this when I was getting started.


----------



## endo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k08Oxd47IQc&NR=1Hello all. This is my first post, I've been reading the forums for a while. I am going to attempt building a 7 string guitar for my first build this month. I have, however, been looking endlessly for specs! I have no idea where you're supposed to place the pickups or what math is used to even figure out the placement. I am very new to the idea of building a guitar, but have been involved and around wood working my entire life.

Any help with specs would be highly appreciated. I'm not looking to copy someones build, I just want to know what a standard width of neck is at the head stock to the body, how do I figure out how big to make the head stock, placement of bridge, etc.

Also, I came across this and am sure some of you will find it to be a great source of info. I'm planning on purchasing this DVD (which is 3.5 hours long), but I haven't been paid yet, which is why I'm asking for the info I have.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k08Oxd47IQc&NR=1


----------



## yacker

endo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k08Oxd47IQc&NR=1Hello all. This is my first post, I've been reading the forums for a while. I am going to attempt building a 7 string guitar for my first build this month. I have, however, been looking endlessly for specs! I have no idea where you're supposed to place the pickups or what math is used to even figure out the placement. I am very new to the idea of building a guitar, but have been involved and around wood working my entire life.
> 
> Any help with specs would be highly appreciated. I'm not looking to copy someones build, I just want to know what a standard width of neck is at the head stock to the body, how do I figure out how big to make the head stock, placement of bridge, etc.
> 
> Also, I came across this and am sure some of you will find it to be a great source of info. I'm planning on purchasing this DVD (which is 3.5 hours long), but I haven't been paid yet, which is why I'm asking for the info I have.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k08Oxd47IQc&NR=1



That looks like a sweet video and the guy in it has a sweet mullet. That said, your questions can all be answered by checking out some of the resources compiled in this thread. The best ones for those questions probably being the how to build books.


----------



## endo

yacker said:


> That looks like a sweet video and the guy in it has a sweet mullet. That said, your questions can all be answered by checking out some of the resources compiled in this thread. The best ones for those questions probably being the how to build books.



Ha ha, I purchased the video (it's not a mullet!), and there is a lot of great info in it, especially if you want your first build to be a neck thru. Secondly, I've been searching, literally for hours upon hours, for the last 3 days. I have still not found what I need, ideally being, neck width from 1st fret - 24th and the string spacing on the nut. I hate to be the annoying new guy, but like I have said, I have exhausted what resources I have for searching and have only this venue left, in hopes that someone will save the day.

-Endo

*edit* I forgot to mention that, while I know it would be in my best interest to purchase the guitar luthier books, I am looking to make a seven string, period. I don't want to buy a book that I'm not sure whether or not it has anything in it about extended range guitars. Thanks again!


----------



## The Munk

Here is a great resource for Locking nut replacement bolts as well as Bridge saddle height adjustment bolts.
(They even have them in stainless! )


Buy Metric fasteners, bolts, screws, and more! - Mr. Metric


----------



## knuckle_head

A little nugget that seems to sort of fit here; adding frets to traditional scale lengths.

If you know what you like on a Gibson or Fender standard as far as tensions and gauges these numbers might help in exploring alternative scale lengths and have a good idea what you'll end up with when you're done. The lists start with the baseline scale length and then gives the measurement of each successive fret adding one at a time;

24.5"
25.95"
27.5"
29.13"
30.86"
32.7"
34.65"


25.5"
27"
28.61"
30.32"
32.12"
34.03"

EDIT; Another interesting nugget; to take a standard Fender 25.5" to octave down E and maintain the 15/16 pounds of tension expected you'd want roughly a .106 to do it. The same gauge is roughly standard for the same note frequency and tension on a scale length that is almost perfectly 5 frets longer - bass standard scale length of 34".


----------



## Solodini

I'm not sure if this is the best thread to post this in but how many clamps should I use in gluing a laminate neck i.e. 1 every 5 inches, 1 every foot?

Cheers, folks.


----------



## knuckle_head

Wood on wood contact is ideal in a glue joint. More clamps invite fewer gaps - more is better.


----------



## endo

knuckle_head said:


> Wood on wood contact is ideal in a glue joint. More clamps invite fewer gaps - more is better.



But too much pressure might push out too much of the glue.


----------



## Durero

knuckle_head said:


> A little nugget that seems to sort of fit here; adding frets to traditional scale lengths.
> 
> If you know what you like on a Gibson or Fender standard as far as tensions and gauges these numbers might help in exploring alternative scale lengths and have a good idea what you'll end up with when you're done. The lists start with the baseline scale length and then gives the measurement of each successive fret adding one at a time;
> 
> 24.5"
> 25.95"
> 27.5"
> 29.13"
> 30.86"
> 32.7"
> 34.65"
> 
> 
> 25.5"
> 27"
> 28.61"
> 30.32"
> 32.12"
> 34.03"
> 
> EDIT; Another interesting nugget; to take a standard Fender 25.5" to octave down E and maintain the 15/16 pounds of tension expected you'd want roughly a .106 to do it. The same gauge is roughly standard for the same note frequency and tension on a scale length that is almost perfectly 5 frets longer - bass standard scale length of 34".



I think this is a key concept to understanding the effect of scale length on extended range designs 

There's a handy website for this: Reverse Fret Calculator


----------



## Toxic Dover

I really didn't feel as if this question warranted its own thread, so I'll try here first... Does anybody have any tips for cutting hard maple without a band saw? I have the beginnings of a neck glued together, and I really can't do much of anything else without some way to cut the neck. I'm trying to do this as cost-less as possible, plus I don't have the room for a bandsaw even if I bought one. Any tips as to how to cut this stuff with hand tools? Jigsaws are an option as well, although the one I have currently would barely cut it before either burning it or locking up. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Eric Christian

Quite some time ago I thought there was a thread in this section that had a link to a site where you could design your own custom fretboard including fanned frets and it would map it all out and give you all the exact measurements. Anyone bookmark this?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Eric Christian said:


> Quite some time ago I thought there was a thread in this section that had a link to a site where you could design your own custom fretboard including fanned frets and it would map it all out and give you all the exact measurements. Anyone bookmark this?



Google Fret Find 2D.


----------



## Eric Christian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Google Fret Find 2D.


 
Cool... I found it. 

http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/ 

I swear there was one that calculated fanned frets though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Eric Christian said:


> Cool... I found it.
> 
> http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/
> 
> I swear there was one that calculated fanned frets though.



Under "Scale Length" click the "multiple" option.


----------



## Eric Christian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Under "Scale Length" click the "multiple" option.


 
Duh... 

So yeah, what would be a good all around multi-scale length? I'm thinking 25.5 - 27 would be nice to balance out the string tension for standard 8 string tuning F#, B, E, A, D, G, B, E. Gonna go down to the wood shop and see what they got.

Tigard Woodworking Supplies at Woodcraft


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Through owning a fanned fret guitar, if there's anything I've noticed to be more important than the actual scales used it's the location of the perpendicular fret. 

I hypothesize that moving the perpendicular fret towards the nut will allow for scales of greater difference, yet retain ergonomics and overall playability. It'll allow for more traditional fingering of chords on the lower frets yet still give them an ergonomic fan, in the vein of Strandberg and other minimally fanned guitars. It'll also increase the fan in the higher register, which depending on how you position your thumb when playing can increase ergonomics when playing single note runs. 

I'll report more on that when I get my Strandberg.


----------



## Levi79

Does anyone here know any good video tutorials or anything of the like? I have Make Your Own Electric Guitar by Melvin Hiscock and I've learned alot, but I've always been a visual learner.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Well, you could check out Crimson Guitars. They have a rather expansive workshop diary going, and some very helpful Youtube videos (like this series). Ormsby has a rather wonderful video diary as well.
The Youtube user Floating Bones also has some nifty tips, including some good "wiring for dummies" advice.

...and there are probably loads more, but I can't remember any more properly good ones right ATM.


----------



## Levi79

Thanks very much dude! I really appreciate it. I'll probably be checking out all of them!

Just finished the Crimson Guitars series in one sitting.


----------



## Guitarman789009

I plan on making my first guitar this summer. I own Make your Own electric guitar and have been reading through it but i am interested in making a 7 string (The book only shows 6 strings). So how much harder will it be to make a seven string and where can i find a good tutorial for it?


----------



## Levi79

Guitarman789009 said:


> I plan on making my first guitar this summer. I own Make your Own electric guitar and have been reading through it but i am interested in making a 7 string (The book only shows 6 strings). So how much harder will it be to make a seven string and where can i find a good tutorial for it?


Literally the same thing, except an extra string. And potentially a baritone scale if that suits your tastes.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I think a 7 might be just a tad easier just because it has a built in centre line from the 4th string. You'd just need to find out what thickness the neck will need to be at the nut and 12th fret and you should be ok.


----------



## Levi79

Found this guys videos last night. Some awful humor involved and he seems to think we care about what he's eating and drinking in every video, but regardless, there's some great information in these videos and they're pretty entertaining as well. Probably would be quite helpful for other visual learners like me.
jsullysix - YouTube


----------



## Necromagnon

You said plan?
https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/pdf-files/gibson-e

A huge reserve of free access plans, mostly fender's and gibson's, but some other shapes too.


----------



## Levi79

Another great source of information. This guy has some awesome informative videos and a free ebook of a build he did. Some really nice guitars too!
Untitled Document
verhoevc&#39;s channel - YouTube


----------



## Necromagnon

Holy f***! 

I love his guitars!


----------



## Levi79

Yeah dude, so class.


----------



## cajunboy2k

Here is a list from a website with a bunch of printable plans in both .DWG and .PDF formats. If you use CHROME for your web browser, you can download the AutoCAD WS app for it to view and print the .DWG files.

,DWG
https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/dwg-files/fender---ish
https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/dwg-files/gibson---esque
https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/dwg-files/other

.PDF
https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/pdf-files/fender-ish
https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/pdf-files/gibson-e
https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/pdf-files/other-brands

Hope everyone finds them useful.

Cheers


----------



## JackPlaysIbanez

Recently i found two great sites for those of you looking to build your first guitar, it shows ho to build a 6 string but the skills shown can be easily passed on to make a 7 string.  
How to make a neck:http://www.eguitarplans.com/making_a_guitar_neck.pdf
How to make a body:http://www.eguitarplans.com/making_a_guitar_body.pdf


----------



## Thyber

I'm not a handy person, but would you think swirling a guitar body is something I can do myself?


----------



## Necromagnon

Thyber said:


> I'm not a handy person, but would you think swirling a guitar body is something I can do myself?


If you have some tools, sure. A router and a ball bearing bit, and you're ready. Go read some threads about building here and on project guitar, and you'll be able to make your own opinion on it.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^I don't think routers are all that handy for swirling... 

But sure, a large enough container (oil drums seem popular), some borax, Humbrol enamel paints and some patience. There's not much risk in the process, but it might not actually come out looking all that great, depending on a number of factors such as how crazy you get when stirring the paints, and your dipping movements. 

I've never actually done it myself, but to my eye it's never a good idea to stir the surface too much, or to dip too "zig-zaggy". Fluent movement is where it's at for me.


----------



## Necromagnon

Pikka Bird said:


> ^I don't think routers are all that handy for swirling...


Whoo 
I don't know what I've read (or smoke, i guess) when I wrote this post...




Pikka Bird said:


> But sure, a large enough container (oil drums seem popular), some borax, Humbrol enamel paints and some patience. There's not much risk in the process, but it might not actually come out looking all that great, depending on a number of factors such as how crazy you get when stirring the paints, and your dipping movements.
> 
> I've never actually done it myself, but to my eye it's never a good idea to stir the surface too much, or to dip too "zig-zaggy". Fluent movement is where it's at for me.


I've never done any swirling, but I remember a friend shown us a way to do a swirl paint, just by apllying a large quantity of multiple paints on the body and then using a plastic film apllied on the body, and twisted to swirl the paint. It works really nice, but I can't find the video again...


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Yeah, that'll give you those Jackson vortex-esque swirls. I guess we need Thyber to tell us what kind he's talking about.


----------



## bannyd

hey - i dont know if this has been brought up already, but how much would I be looking at spending if I were to build my own guitar?
between wood, neck, laminate, hardware and all of that?

Thanks


----------



## Necromagnon

bannyd said:


> hey - i dont know if this has been brought up already, but how much would I be looking at spending if I were to build my own guitar?
> between wood, neck, laminate, hardware and all of that?


Depends on the tool you already have and the exterior help you can have.
For exemple, for my 1st 8 strings, I already go cisels, plane, rasps, driller, and many common tools like that. I still needed to buy a rooter with good bits (a friend sold me he's old with bits for less than 50$), good sand paper, and the furnitures for the guitar. I've been helped buy a profession carpenter that gave me some wood, and help me resaw, plane, and prepare every wood.
Still, with this, I got for almost *1400/1500* for that guitar. And it's without counting the time on it. So don't go for money to build your own, but for the originality, and the pride.


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

Necromagnon said:


> Depends on the tool you already have and the exterior help you can have.
> For exemple, for my 1st 8 strings, I already go cisels, plane, rasps, driller, and many common tools like that. I still needed to buy a rooter with good bits (a friend sold me he's old with bits for less than 50$), good sand paper, and the furnitures for the guitar. I've been helped buy a profession carpenter that gave me some wood, and help me resaw, plane, and prepare every wood.
> Still, with this, I got for almost *1400/1500* for that guitar. And it's without counting the time on it. So don't go for money to build your own, but for the originality, and the pride.



If you can source the right place for woods, and have someone willing to lend you the tools you don't have, you might be able to come out under a grand. If you source your electronics from a large retailer, like AllParts or Carvin, they aren't all that expensive either.


----------



## Transmissions

iI just found this, and there is a TON of information on there, videos on setting up necks, a 150 page pdf on basics, lots of videos etc. From what I saw it was all free and for public access. Gonna dig through it more tomorrow.
Guitarbuilding.org


----------



## Levi79

I just want to say I just got my order in the mail from Welcome to Best Guitar Parts - The Best Parts at the Best Prices today and I'm really impressed with them. They have cheaper prices than anywhere I could find and free shipping over a certain amount.


----------



## Nysaleem

I will start things out. Here are 3 books that I have found particularly useful that have also have been recommended by several other forum members:


----------



## sytraxiplague

gsus4 said:


> Well...here I am showing my age...
> If you are not into immediate gratification, and would really like to understand guitar building with a minimum of special tools and expense, see if you can find Irving Sloane's Classical Guitar Building....
> 
> Yup, I know...Please read through and then beat me up later.
> 
> However there are some things that are integral to building acoustics, hollow bodys, and solid bodies.
> Wood is wood, and having fundamental techniques will really save money and time in the long run.
> 
> OK, Everybody can blast me now.



Great great suggestion. No blasting at all. I've been recommended this book several times by great professional luthiers.


----------



## JakeBoop

I want to build an electric guitar, been playing for about 8-9 years and thinking it's probably about time. Since it'd be my first hand-made guitar, obviously I'd like to keep the resources fairly cheap. About how much would it be on an estimate? most likely a 27 scale with nothing fancy or anything.


----------



## Necromagnon

JakeBoop said:


> I want to build an electric guitar, been playing for about 8-9 years and thinking it's probably about time. Since it'd be my first hand-made guitar, obviously I'd like to keep the resources fairly cheap. About how much would it be on an estimate? most likely a 27 scale with nothing fancy or anything.


A few posts above:


Necromagnon said:


> Depends on the tool you already have and the exterior help you can have.
> For exemple, for my 1st 8 strings, I already go cisels, plane, rasps, driller, and many common tools like that. I still needed to buy a rooter with good bits (a friend sold me he's old with bits for less than 50$), good sand paper, and the furnitures for the guitar. I've been helped buy a profession carpenter that gave me some wood, and help me resaw, plane, and prepare every wood.
> Still, with this, I got for almost *1400/1500* for that guitar. And it's without counting the time on it. So don't go for money to build your own, but for the originality, and the pride.





ThatCanadianGuy said:


> If you can source the right place for woods, and have someone willing to lend you the tools you don't have, you might be able to come out under a grand. If you source your electronics from a large retailer, like AllParts or Carvin, they aren't all that expensive either.



There're even topics on wood suppliers, I guess hardware suppliers and so on... We can't tell you how much it'll cost just because: we don't know what you are willing to build, what equipment you already have, if you needs books, and whatever... And basically: if you're willing to build your own guitar, you'd better be ready to do some work on your own, and it starts with researches on several forums for answers already debated billions of time...


----------



## JakeBoop

Necromagnon said:


> A few posts above:
> 
> 
> 
> There're even topics on wood suppliers, I guess hardware suppliers and so on... We can't tell you how much it'll cost just because: we don't know what you are willing to build, what equipment you already have, if you needs books, and whatever... And basically: if you're willing to build your own guitar, you'd better be ready to do some work on your own, and it starts with researches on several forums for answers already debated billions of time...



Thanks a lot, definitely thinking seriously about it now. Rock on


----------



## Necromagnon

JakeBoop said:


> Thanks a lot, definitely thinking seriously about it now. Rock on


I canno't push more to go on this. It's freaking addictive and really enjoyable. If you read a few thread, mostly starting thread of some guys around here, you'll see how addicted they got...


----------



## se7en_immortal

Wow! This is awesome! I've actually just recently been talking with my wife about possibly building guitars (including one for myself) as a business. I'm very grateful for this thread  Thanx!


----------



## blastocaster

does any body have the equation for proper fret placement on an * string build


----------



## Prophetable

It's based on scale length. Use this calculator with that information:

Stewmac Fret Calc


----------



## jahosy

So my jointer / thicknesser went kaput over the weekend and needed to flatten some 1-inch thick guitar tops. 

I remember seeing someone built a rig with the router as a 'planer'. Are there any alternatives out there? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dankarghh

jahosy said:


> So my jointer / thicknesser went kaput over the weekend and needed to flatten some 1-inch thick guitar tops.
> 
> I remember seeing someone built a rig with the router as a 'planer'. Are there any alternatives out there?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Thicknessing with a router is the worst. But I continue to do it, tears and all..

Edit: body blanks bring the bad times, no problems otherwise.


----------

